
Regulator found 20,000 bad accounts at major banks; still don't know which ones - petethomas
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-otting-unauthorized-20180613-story.html
======
fwsgonzo
Apparently, its inappropriate to warn consumers their bank is seriously
breaching their trust by doing unauthorized actions in their name. Sounds like
regulatory capture?

What happens if a private person opens up an account in a complete strangers
name?

------
ryanmercer
Ruh-roh

